# London to lands end



## Shaun Robinson (16 Jun 2014)

Just completed this ride yesterday 312 miles 23,000ft of climbing in less than 24 hours loved the ride organised by ride24 , 82 starters 25 pulled out through various reasons mostly fatigue , but one poor guy hit a sheep on dartmoor early hours of the morning , only 8 guys completed coarse in the 24 hours and I am proud to say I was one of them too and all done on my 40th birthday won't forget that In a hurry , and it's now my longest ride by 209 miles too lol https://www.strava.com/activities/153682223


----------



## MikeG (16 Jun 2014)

Congrats! Great ride.

Whoever decided on that route is nuts, though. Crossing Dartmoor is unnecessary.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jun 2014)




----------



## jugglingphil (16 Jun 2014)

Wow, what a great ride.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (16 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Congrats! Great ride.
> 
> Whoever decided on that route is nuts, though. Crossing Dartmoor is unnecessary.


It was interesting at 2am sheep and ponys in the road


----------



## Shaun Robinson (17 Jun 2014)

Had a phone call today from the ride24 team that organized my ride from London to lands end they offered me work to be a pace rider in there other events  I must of impressed them , paid to cycle I'll have some of that


----------

